# This is how fast it goes down



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While this is a Deputy sheriff who stopped to help a motorist, the lesson learned from this video is how fast you can go from nothing to violence and how muscle memory takes over. I assure you this Deputy did not stop and think about drawing and firing, his training took over and he went into auto defense mode. Which is in part of why he kept repeating shots fired over and over as his mind caught up with what was happening.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Sentry, 

A couple questions....
Would the officer have been in the right to fire again since the subject was not getting on the ground? It appears the subject was hit, but that's not a call I would like to make if he could be feigning injury, still armed and waiting from a distraction. 

Also, was that initial cursory glance into the vehicle enough to know that there wasn't another threat in the vehicle? Had there been another person in the vehicle, what would be the best option?

I didn't see the officer attempt to leave any prints on the vehicle, did I miss it?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

drfacefixer said:


> Sentry, A couple questions....
> Would the officer have been in the right to fire again since the subject was not getting on the ground? It appears the subject was hit, but that's not a call I would like to make if he could be feigning injury, still armed and waiting from a distraction. Also, was that initial cursory glance into the vehicle enough to know that there wasn't another threat in the vehicle? Had there been another person in the vehicle, what would be the best option? I didn't see the officer attempt to leave any prints on the vehicle, did I miss it?


I don't know what Sentry18's opinion is, but my opinion is that would be *one dead SOB, period, end of story.*


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Did that guy THROW an AR-15 at the cop???


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Goes to show that having an ar doesnt make you good with it. Zero tactical training. Gotta love the body cam. Proves that case in favor of the cop beyond a doubt. All leo's should wear them. No way that asshat can go back and claim bad shoot.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Sentry,
> 
> A couple questions....
> Would the officer have been in the right to fire again since the subject was not getting on the ground? It appears the subject was hit, but that's not a call I would like to make if he could be feigning injury, still armed and waiting from a distraction.
> ...


Just sitting there whining, I would say no unless the officer could articulate that the subject did not show his right hand and the officer believed he had a weapon. In order to pull the trigger you have to have a justifiable threat, non-compliance rarely meets the standard. However if the subject would have made an "aggressive move" then I would say yes. When the subject rushed the officer clearly intending to strike him with the buttstock of the AR15, the officer was clearly justified in shooting and did a damn fine job of CBQ presentation and firing.

LEO's frequently change up protocols on a vehicle approach, it keeps bad guys from knowing what it is going to take place. But my guess is that the Deputy walked up on the passenger side because the subject was parked out in the lane and looky loos love to hit cops and parked cars (even with flashing lights) as they drive by because they can't drive and gawk at the same time. Had their been a front seat passenger I am sure he would have knocked on their window instead of walking back around. He might have seen that AR15 then too.

I didn't either. The fingerprint thing is something we don't teach the new recruits anymore. With dash cams, body cams, traffic cams, licence plate readers, looky loos with cell phone cameras, etc. it's not very hard to identify a suspect vehicle anymore. In the old days we would radio out "Central - Unit 1 8 - 10/44 4400 County Road 77 - Texas BCN 8877 Blue SUV occupied x3". The location was always first because if the bad guy came out shooting dispatch would know where to send help. We would thumbprint the car for verification purposes as dispatch might not even have received the plate number before things went down. Now Dispatch knows where we are ALL the time with GPS tracking. You push a button that sends a message to comms that you are going to pull a car over, a cover unit immediately starts heading your way, the computer reads the license plate, then the dash cam sends dispatch a screen capture of the car, dispatch then starts pushing data to a laptop with vehicle info, owner info, driver's history, etc. It's a whole new world.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> Sentry, does part of that whole new world include notification to the cop of a CCL?


I want to see Sentry18 answer this..... my guess is "no," but that would be one hell of a good idea!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Can`t see the video but as a child I learn to respect authority and to obey a command given by such person ,in America is no difference, law enforcement should be obey no questions ask ,if at any point you feel abuse, take it further up the chain of command ,but obey ,a large percentage of police shootings are based on failure to obey a simple command .Haven't been stop in a long time but I have always inform the officer of my ccw on me and they appreciated .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Sentry, does part of that whole new world include notification to the cop of a CCL?


Nope. There is no tie in of concealed carry permits or gun licenses and our systems, nor do you have a duty to notify here, nor do we care. Just keep it in your pants, follow our instructions and don't make any furtive movements. I for one presume everyone I stop has a gun, and they should, this is America. If it were up to me I would keep a box full of old evidence guns in the trunk and hand them out to people we discover don't have guns, if they pass a quick warrants check and criminal history. That's what I thought all these big cities were doing with their buy back guns, but I guess not. 

The state in which I live and work has a VERY high rates of gun ownership and guns per household, although we never make any "top 10 lists" or do well in polls or statistical reports because EVERYONE here lies about owning guns. The people here are not of the "the boat tipped over" variety, more like the "none of your ****ing business" kind. I know guys who won't go to public ranges because they don't want anyone noticing how many different guns they have. I also know guys who would easily pass a NICS check but will only buy used face to face because "Eff the government".


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Sentry, does part of that whole new world include notification to the cop of a CCL?


I'm not a Leo but my mother-in-law almost got in trouble in her state because she didn't announce her carry permit, thing is she doesn't have one and hates guns but her husband has a carry permit and his permit was linked to the car registration, there you do need to announce your permit, she didn't but the license plate said the owner had one.

Where I live the permit is linked to the drivers license, when the license record is read back to the officer dispatch says whether the person has a permit or not but announcing it yourself is not required.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Sentry, does part of that whole new world include notification to the cop of a CCL?


Here in South Carolina, you only tell you have a gun if & when LEO search the car.
I think the LEO will ask about weapons, tool or anything that could be harmful,
at the time of said search.
It has been a while, so I could have this wrong.


----------

